# موقع مساحى ممتاز ملىء ببرامج مساحة وماكروز وملفات إكسل



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بينما كنت أتصفح النت عثرت على موقع رائع جدا
به برامج وادوات وماكروز وملفات إكسل وأشياء كثيرة مفيدة جدا فى المساحة
هذا هو رابطه

http://www.engineeringsurveyor.com/utilities/index.htm


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## زهزوه (11 يوليو 2008)

مشكور ياالغالي على هذا الموقع المفيد 
أنا بانتظار برنامج البروفايلر


----------



## خالدابوالفضل (12 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مهندسة عمان (12 يوليو 2008)

مشكور وتسلم على الموقع


----------



## عزمي حماد (12 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووور وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## طريق الهندسة (12 يوليو 2008)

شو هاي روعة يا اخى 

ربنا ينعم عليك بالصحة والعافية و يفتح لك ابواب العلوم


----------



## falehffb (12 يوليو 2008)

تستاهل يا غالي 
مشكور


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

االزملاء والزميلات الأفاضل جميعا

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## abahre (12 يوليو 2008)

مشكور والله يوفقك


----------



## MOAIYED (13 يوليو 2008)

مشكور ياعزيزى


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ مؤيد

أرسلت لك نسخة من برنامج EarthCAD V1 Demo Version 

برجاء تفقد بريدك الإلكترونى


********************************************************


الأخ المهنس abahre 

جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mtouley (13 يوليو 2008)

لكك الف مليون تحية تسلم يا الفالي اخوك المتولي عبدالجواد


----------



## سولارلونر (13 يوليو 2008)

الشكر الجزيل للاخ احمد المبرمج فعلا موقع اكثر من رائع .
لا اعرف م اقول لكن وجدت به اكثر من مرجع حقا مفيد .
وختاما يا رب يوفقك في جميع خطواتك .


----------



## السلفى (14 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (14 يوليو 2008)

مشكور ياالغالي على هذا الموقع المفيد


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (14 يوليو 2008)

الشكر الجزيل للاخ احمد المبرمج فعلا موقع اكثر من رائع .
لا اعرف م اقول لكن وجدت به اكثر من مرجع حقا مفيد .
وختاما يا رب يوفقك في جميع خطواتك .


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (14 يوليو 2008)

لكك الف مليون تحية تسلم يا الفالي اخوك المتولي عبدالجواد


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (14 يوليو 2008)

مشكور ياعزيزى


----------



## محمود خطابي (15 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم


----------



## محمود خطابي (15 يوليو 2008)

الأخ خالد أبو الفضل:سلامي اليك ولحمادة محمود ولطارق ...محمود خطاب 2003


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (15 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله بيك اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خير ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رسام مفتاح (15 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على الرابط انه ممتازاحمد المبرمج


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (15 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووور على الرابط 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فراس الغلامي (15 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## rami73 (16 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على الموقع


----------



## f3mhx (16 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على الموقع


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الأفاضل زائرى الموضوع جميعا ...
جزاكم الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ابو النورالأول (18 يوليو 2008)

مشكور
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## shrek (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## احمدلبده (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا

والسلام عليكم وحمة الله


----------



## المساح10 (20 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## السيد يوسف (20 يوليو 2008)

thank you الف شكر


----------



## azeez3500 (20 يوليو 2008)

مشكور علي الموقع القيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا

والسلام عليكم وحمة الله


----------



## عبدالحفيظ احمد (29 أغسطس 2008)

تشكر جدا على الدي تبدله يا مبرمج
وسلمت يمينك


----------



## ماجدامام (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكور ياالغالي على هذا الموقع المفيد*​


----------



## حسااام (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مع ألف شكر


----------



## صادق عبده (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس رحم (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## ahmadj5 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووور على هذه الهدية اخي الكريم


----------



## ابوهمام (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا أخي الكريم على مشاراكاتك الجميلة دوما


----------



## محمد عبده أبو عمر (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*برنامج earthcad*

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا البرنامج القيم جداولكن يوجد شيت اكسل لتصحيح المناسيب أريد أن أعرف كيفية ادخال البيانات اليه
:75:


----------



## sayed11s (23 نوفمبر 2008)

_جزاك اللة خيرا اخي الكريم_ 
اخوك سيد شاهين


----------



## sayed11s (23 نوفمبر 2008)

[جزاك اللة خيرا اخي الكريم 

اخوك سيد شاهين


----------



## eng: issa (23 نوفمبر 2008)

يسلموا اديك وشكرا لك على الموقع الجميل


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرألك اخي الكريم 
الموقع ممتاز


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الزملاء الافاضل جميعا

جزاكم الله كل خير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## aree_79 (19 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكوووووووور وجزاك الله خيراً*​*

*


----------



## noor-noor (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله بالف الف خير
تحياتي


----------



## وليد الزين (20 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررر والله يعطيك العافية ويبارك في على هالكرم


----------



## عممر (20 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اذا سمحتم اريد شرح لبرنامج التصميم الأنشائي الريبوت ملينيم


----------



## hamdy khedawy (25 أغسطس 2009)

موقع جميل ومفيد جدا شكرا اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير ...

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووور يا قلبي


تحياتي


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​*
جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير ...


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*​


----------



## haideralseady (29 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*
*جزاكم الله كل خير*
*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل haideralseady

*جزاك الله كل خير
جزاك الله كل خير
جزاك الله كل خير​*

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (30 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل محمد الشوربجى
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م. / أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## عادل الحدادي (7 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يفح عليك ويبارك فيك


----------



## عادل الحدادي (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموقع


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*الملف عبارة عن فيديو ووثائق توكد بشارة الانجيل والتوراة بسيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم **وقبل التحميل نسـألكم الدعاء لنا ولامي وابي بالمغفرة وسائر المسلمين** وجزاكم الله خيرا وتقبل الله منا الصيا م والقيام وصالح الاعمال*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/129154596/a697e1e8/_______.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/129594299/6d0645eb/______.html*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الأفاضل : عادل حدادى ... وليد محمد عطية
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم واحسن الله إلينا وإليكم 

الأخ الفاضل وليد محمد عطية :
لاحظت فى الفترة الأخيرة أنك وضعت فى مواضيع مختلفة روابط لملفات تخص مقارنة الاديان
واحب ان أذكرك بقول السلف عموما انه
لا يجوز للعوام قراءة مواضيع وكتب مقارنة الاديان
إلا من بعد أن يحصلوا نصيبا جيدا من العلم الشرعى
هذا مهم جدا حتى لا تثار فى اذهانهم شبهات لا يستطيعوا الرد عليها بدون علم
ولأن معرفة العقيدة الصحيحة هى اول خطوة لمناقشة مادونها من العقائد
فأخشى أن يقرأ البعض نصوصا من الكتب المقدسة عند الديانات الإخرى فلا يعرفوا كيف ينزلوها منزلها الصحيح
وكم من اناس حدث لهم وإمتلأت رؤوسهم شبهات والمحظوظ منهم من قيض الله له مسلما عنده علم فأزال الشبهات
_فالعلم الشرعى أولا يا أخى_
فكم رأينا من لا يحسن الكتابة باللغة العربية فضلا عن عدم معرفته بعقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة
ثم يتصدى لمحاورة القوم أو مناظرتهم فى منتدياتهم وتكون النتائج مؤسفة لا لضعف الإسلام
ولكن للجهل الشديد للمحاور بالعقيدة الصحيحة ومواطن العوار فى العقائد الفاسدة !!! والله المستعان
_فالعلم الشرعى أولا يا أخى_

فكم مسلم يعرف دلائل نبوة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم (التى تكاد تصل للالف دليل)
حتى يعرف بشارات التوراة والإنجيل بسيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم التى طمسوا معظمها وغيروا فيها
ليسهل لهم تاويل النصوص كما يريدون ويصرفوها عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى غيره
فأيهما أولى ان يعرف المسلم اولا ؟؟؟

فالحديث له شجون ولا يتسع له المقام هاهنا

والله المستعان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م. / أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## JMJB (11 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (12 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا ممتاز


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (13 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم ايديك يا باشا علي الموقع الجميل


----------



## odwan (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي إنتظار مزيداً من التميّز


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل ayman odwan
جزاك الله كل خير واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## عيدزكرياعبدالجواد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزززززااااااااااااااادددددددددددككككككككككككككك علمممممممممممممممممما وتقبل الله منا ومنك وكل عام وأنتم بخيلر


----------



## adl-84 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mustafasas (26 أكتوبر 2009)

موقع اكثر من رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ا اااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على الموقع


----------



## AMR GODA (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## sniper1975 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررر يا غالي جزاك الله كل خير .................


----------



## ahmad albna (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووور على هذا الموقع الجميل


----------



## memo110 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً . جزاك الله خيراً .


----------



## horseshadowm (17 مارس 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## odwan (17 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ورفع قدركم وحفظكم


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكل من افاد الناس بعلمه واستفاد منهم ...شكرا لك


----------



## السندباد المساحي (18 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (11 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## أبو ماجد (11 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (11 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## مهندس على المساحى (9 ديسمبر 2010)

افادك الله


----------



## abu rasheed (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ahmadj5 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## engshoubra (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## yossef said (8 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يبارلك برنامج جميل جدا


----------



## ابو جنى على (9 يونيو 2013)

تسلم ايديك


----------



## مهندس فلاح محمد (29 نوفمبر 2017)

اخواني الاعزاء انا بحاجه الى برنامج ترانزيت لنقل البيانات من والى التوتال استيشن نيكون


----------



## samirantre (1 فبراير 2019)

جـــــزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدفتتحى (2 فبراير 2019)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## adel104 (3 فبراير 2019)

مشكور يا باشمهندس ، و تسلم


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (2 مارس 2019)

مشكور يا غالي


----------



## ahmadj5 (2 أبريل 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## yamanabd (10 يونيو 2019)

تم


----------



## يوسف المرعي (9 نوفمبر 2019)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------

